# Great Western "Military" Double Bar



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 15, 2021)

The roads this particular Great Western "L'AKE" has traveled will never be known to us but here is what we can say for sure: 

This double bar style frame built by Great Western is one of the more mysterious models seemingly provided to the military for use during WW1. 
This particular bike was originally badged as a "L'AKE" and indicates it was sold in California but somehow or another made its way to Northern Michigan. 

I'll pull it out to get a proper photo shoot today and capture some of the great details on this bike for the sake of posterity.


----------

